# Need Help! Are these Original 83's Cragar Swangas???



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Need Help! Are these Original 83's Cragar Swangas???


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Bump


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

:trill:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Those dont appear to be fwd wheels. How deep is the offset? Can't quite tell from those pictures. 
Also the hub see if its steel or a softer metal.


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

slo said:


> Those dont appear to be fwd wheels. How deep is the offset? Can't quite tell from those pictures.
> Also the hub see if its steel or a softer metal.



Got another side pic they don't appear to be poking out much at all....what you think?


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

slo said:


> Those dont appear to be fwd wheels. How deep is the offset? Can't quite tell from those pictures.
> Also the hub see if its steel or a softer metal.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Cragar didnt make swangas


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

slo said:


> Those dont appear to be fwd wheels. How deep is the offset? Can't quite tell from those pictures.
> Also the hub see if its steel or a softer metal.


They are 15x7


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

no yours arent 83s


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

If not mistaken cragar made the original 83's & 84's they where called CRAGAR STAR WIRE 30 SPOKE WIRE WHEEL....correct me if am wrong

QUOTE=Lownslow302;21215697]Cragar didnt make swangas[/QUOTE]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Look like 30s to me either way not worth a lot in that condition if that's what u r getting at...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

MR.P said:


> If not mistaken cragar made the original 83's & 84's they where called CRAGAR STAR WIRE 30 SPOKE WIRE WHEEL....correct me if am wrong
> 
> QUOTE=Lownslow302;21215697]Cragar didnt make swangas


[/QUOTE]i was fucking with you


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

lone star said:


> Look like 30s to me either way not worth a lot in that condition if that's what u r getting at...


So your saying these are not 83's? I don't care about if they worth money I just need to know if they are 15x7 83's??? Thanks for the responce


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Bump


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I'm saying they look like 30's to me


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

No, they aren't 83s, like lonestar said they look like 30s or bars. Old school rim. 83/4s would poke bc it's a fwd rim.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Right. They seem to be std wheel like a classic 30 or something. Could be cragar or not. But 83 and 84 poke out significantly more. 

Also 84s poke more than the 83s. And are fwd wheels due to their shallow offset. Also they are claimed to be made in mexico supposedly so if stamped USA they also might not be. Never actually checked for that but could be possible.


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the info everybody...yeah they don't poke out that much they should look like this from what I see 









83 vs 84 and the rims I put up don't look nothing like these..


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

I always digged them original 15" 84's look...I wanted a set just to have around...slap them on my daily towncar...swap between 100 spoke and elbows....like like a fresh set of shoes


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Right now I got them winter shoes on with some 195/75R14 winter tires on some beat up chinas..  Canada style ehhh!! Summers are old school Playerz 98 spoke on some 175/75R14


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

MR.P said:


> I always digged them original 15" 84's look...I wanted a set just to have around...slap them on my daily towncar...swap between 100 spoke and elbows....like like a fresh set of shoes


I say rock em. I love em.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i found a set of real 83's in a junk yard. all those slab riders were talking about how those wheels are worth thousands of dollars, until someone has a set for sale. then all the sudden they ain't worth shit. i ended up selling them for $500 which isn't bad since i think they cost me $80


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

fool2 said:


> i found a set of real 83's in a junk yard. all those slab riders were talking about how those wheels are worth thousands of dollars, until someone has a set for sale. then all the sudden they ain't worth shit. i ended up selling them for $500 which isn't bad since i think they cost me $80


I think its because Texas wire wheels sells them now people rather buy a new set rather than get an OG set....its just like people buying chinas spokes...same deal


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok. So from the land where these wheels will get your life took...

They could be worth thousands. If near mint and repaired. Otherwise even here noone pays over a 1000. Check houston craiglsit and you see the new ones from TWW with vogues for under 2k used in good condition. Even the larger ones. 

New they all cost a grip just like daytons but anything used goes down significantly. Also last decade or so prices on real 3s and 4s has come down due to the repops. Just like anything else. 

There still of value just in specific markets. There's none of this ooo if u see em get em. There still alright for some cars and as posted could be a good winter wheel for some of you northern folk to save your spokes.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

being from the land where some wheels will get your life took but nobody is willing to spend more than $500 on a set is like being from the land where some chinas will get your life took


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

fool2 said:


> being from the land where some wheels will get your life took but nobody is willing to spend more than $500 on a set is like being from the land where some chinas will get your life took


ngas round here drop 2500+ every income tax bruh, spend over five if they worth it... broken 3s n 4s not worth 5bills these days.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

they were in alright shape


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

they're probably on a dodge ram or astro van now


----------



## ogcaddiedaddy (Aug 3, 2013)

Original 83's and 84's were made by Greg Weld's company out of Kansas City, MO called Weldwheels. From my knowledge Cragar bought the rights from Weldwheels to make the 30 spokes in which they did, but Cragar never reproduced the 2 Fwd versions of 30 spokes which were given the street name 83's and 84's.

I've owned several sets of these wheels in the past and I've never seen a set that was stamped/produced after 1982. I do know the rims were a dealer option on brand new 1983 and 84 Cadillac Eldorados. Every set I've seen or owned was made in 1982 or prior.

They are now made by texan wire wheels. The 30's you have in the picture are just standard 30 spokes, not the front wheel drive version ones.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

The first of these wheels were called Star Wires and made weldwheel . Back then they also made the Star Wire Classics to compete with the True Classics . I liked the look of the Star Wire Classics .


----------



## ogcaddiedaddy (Aug 3, 2013)

No those are not the original 83's. Those are regular rear wheel drive 30 spokes in the picture. Also, Weldwheels Inc. was the company that produced the 83's and 84's. A lot of people get them mixed up since they both have 30 spokes. The 3's and 4's both are front wheel drive rims and the spokes poke out a bit over the outer lip area of the rim.


----------

